# Bike Show - Antique Archeology - Nashville - Sept. 28, 2013



## decotriumph (Sep 24, 2013)

uploading images

I'll be there!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 24, 2013)

So for those of us that don't get to make it down there, will there be pictures posted here?


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 24, 2013)

rustyspoke66 said:


> So for those of us that don't get to make it down there, will there be pictures posted here?




Yes, I will take pictures.


----------



## sbusiello (Sep 24, 2013)

is that the real logo for antique archaeology nashville? it looks kinda like someone slapped on nashville in a different italic font on the original logo. not saying it looks bad or anything =/


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 25, 2013)

*Logo*



sbusiello said:


> is that the real logo for antique archaeology nashville? it looks kinda like someone slapped on nashville in a different italic font on the original logo. not saying it looks bad or anything =/




You are right. That was added, I assume for clarification on location of the bike show. I don't think the Nashville store has a specific logo different from the Iowa store.


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 28, 2013)

*Pictures!*


----------



## slick (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the pictures. Who owns the Hiawatha Arrow and the blue Columbia next to it? The Arrow almost looks like a fellow cabers bike. Scrubbinrims????


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 28, 2013)

slick said:


> Thanks for sharing the pictures. Who owns the Hiawatha Arrow and the blue Columbia next to it? The Arrow almost looks like a fellow cabers bike. Scrubbinrims????




Those belong to Clint Brown.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks for the pics Alan. Looks like turnout was kinda light? I just couldn't see 12+ hours of driving to display a few bikes for a few hours. Maybe if someone organized something this side of Atlanta? V/r Shawn


----------



## kingsilver (Sep 29, 2013)

*Bike show*



decotriumph said:


>



have any more photos of the flo-cycle. Looks like a 1937 with all the hex parts.


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 29, 2013)

I like Smoopy's van.


----------



## catfish (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks for posting the photos. Hopefully this will turn into a bigger show.


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 29, 2013)

*Flocycle*



kingsilver said:


> have any more photos of the flo-cycle. Looks like a 1937 with all the hex parts.







 The Flocycle is Joel's, from Birmingham. He's a member on here.


----------



## kingsilver (Sep 29, 2013)

*Bike show*

Wow! That's a beautiful one - even has the fork key! I don't think i saw that beauty posted on "calling all silver kings" thread.


----------



## Smoopy's (Sep 29, 2013)

thanks to everyone who came out and supported the show. We were pleased with the turnout considering the short notice. We did get the green light from Mike Wolfe and the staff at Antique Archaeology to do it again very soon..possibly tunr it into a monthly or bi-monthly event..(kinda like a cruise-in for cool bikes)..We will try our best to post info as soon as we get it..again thanks to all and hope to see everyone out for the next Smoopy's event


----------



## Smoopy's (Sep 29, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> I like Smoopy's van.




thanks bud..


----------



## kingsilver (Sep 29, 2013)

*bike show*



decotriumph said:


> The Flocycle is Joel's, from Birmingham. He's a member on here.




thanks for the photo!


----------



## bike (Sep 29, 2013)

*WOuld think*

dudley and Howes NY would be at least as big as this- other shows may blot them out.


----------



## CeeBee (Sep 29, 2013)

*That would be me...*



slick said:


> Thanks for sharing the pictures. Who owns the Hiawatha Arrow and the blue Columbia next to it? The Arrow almost looks like a fellow cabersbike. Scrubbinrims????




Thanks to Smoopy's and Antique Archeology for the chance to show off my bikes and to drool over some others.  Also, thanks Alan for sharing the pictures and to Joel for delivering the Whizzer!  
I'm looking forward to the next one!


----------



## JOEL (Sep 29, 2013)

The wife and I drove up for a day trip, good to see all the local crowd!!!

 First time I have been to the Nashville Antique Archeology store. There's some great stuff on display in there but it has a Cracker Barrel kinda cheesy marketing feel to it after the newness wears off. Most of the antiques are for display and the rest overpriced. Just a fancy T-shirt shop... Lots of tourists.


----------



## Danimal (Oct 8, 2013)

JOEL said:


> First time I have been to the Nashville Antique Archeology store. There's some great stuff on display in there but it has a Cracker Barrel kinda cheesy marketing feel to it after the newness wears off. Most of the antiques are for display and the rest overpriced. Just a fancy T-shirt shop... Lots of tourists.





I've often wondered if it was like that. I'm too far from either store, but I've thought it would be cool to buy some little thing from them. I (like most of us I suppose), am interested in all the same things they are and it would be a neat connection. But if all they market now is T/shirts I guess I'll put that little dream out to pasture.


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 8, 2013)

it would be a good place for a swap meet,even both locations for that matter.if they are willing to work with you go for it.


----------

